# British private school or emerati



## steveheave (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi guys

Curious to know the views....

What do you think is better working in a government uae school or a British school.


In terms of atmosphere and work load.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I've not a teacher but if I was and the salary and benefits were the same I would choose to teach in the private school.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

A lot will depend on the school management at your school in either sector - having said that there's some good reasons why a high proportion of teachers employed in govt schools move to the private sector (international schools) as soon as they can..


----------



## Ummariam (Mar 15, 2016)

Government school


----------

